# CID Clearance for Doctors



## 123anaam (Jan 17, 2017)

Dear Sir/Madam,

One of my friend is a doctor,she is currently in Canada, she has got a offer from Government Hospital in Umm Al Quwain,but previously she was also offered in private hospital in Sharjah, Private Hospital Management had applied for her CID clearance 4months ago,she waited for long time, as she dint receive any feedback from their side, she rejected that offer and agreed with the new offer with government hospital in UAQ and submitted the documents for CID, but just 2 days ago, she got a reply from private hospital that she has cleared with her CID, my query is as she has cleared the CID with private hospital, will she get CID clearance done for government hospital also? As she is very keen with Government hospital,she want to proceed with that? is their any procedure to cancel her previous CID and get through with the Government Hospital? how long does this procedure takes place?whether CID clearance can be transfered from one hospital to Other? kindly suggest me.

Looking forward for your reply,Have a nice day.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

123anaam said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> One of my friend is a doctor,she is currently in Canada, she has got a offer from Government Hospital in Umm Al Quwain,but previously she was also offered in private hospital in Sharjah, Private Hospital Management had applied for her CID clearance 4months ago,she waited for long time, as she dint receive any feedback from their side, she rejected that offer and agreed with the new offer with government hospital in UAQ and submitted the documents for CID, but just 2 days ago, she got a reply from private hospital that she has cleared with her CID, my query is as she has cleared the CID with private hospital, will she get CID clearance done for government hospital also? As she is very keen with Government hospital,she want to proceed with that? is their any procedure to cancel her previous CID and get through with the Government Hospital? how long does this procedure takes place?whether CID clearance can be transfered from one hospital to Other? kindly suggest me.
> 
> Looking forward for your reply,Have a nice day.


Her best bet is to discuss all this with the new employer (in UAQ)


----------



## 123anaam (Jan 17, 2017)

rsinner said:


> Her best bet is to discuss all this with the new employer (in UAQ)


Dear Sir,
Thanks for your reply,Actually she got the update from UAQ Hospital that has she has already applied for CID with other Hospital,it wont with UAQ Hospital now,Do you have contact no of CID ppl or a person who can answer all her queries.

Looking forward for your reply.


----------

